# daf 45 speedo not working



## hoglet (Jun 19, 2012)

hi there

i have a daf 45 on an f plate but i cant get the speedo working any one give me a clue what i can do to fix it thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a DAF motorhome? :?:


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

hoglet said:


> hi there
> 
> i have a daf 45 on an f plate but i cant get the speedo working any one give me a clue what i can do to fix it thanks


I take it that it's a 7.5 tonne vehicle? Fitted with a tachograph? Electronic or cable driven?

So much info required to provide an answer - usually repairs to this type of vehicle's speedo/tacho are carried out by a tachograph calibration centre - if you ask nicely, I'm sure they'd take a quick look to advise as to what needs to be done to sort it.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

